# Package Dimensions



## manfre (Dec 12, 2008)

What are the box dimensions of a package? I'm curious if it is possible to install the package in to a medium box using the method that doesn't involve shaking the bees out.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I've seen many different sizes of package cages so you would have to call who you are getting them from to know for sure. No matter what size it is it shouldn't be wider(narrowest measurement) than 6". You could place a empty super shell on top of the hive you are starting them in and place the cage inside of that on it's side. Which ever way you do it you still need to shake some bees out onto the queen cage so they can keep her warm if it is cool in you area.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Packages vary by maker. If you take the syrup out it might fit on its side. When you leave them for the two weeks to settle in and accept the queen they will build brace comb in the package and the queen might even lay in the package.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

The one I saved is: 16" X 8-1/2" X 6-1/4". If it was laid on its side, the opening would not face up. You would probably have to remove two more frames. Putting an empty super shell on top would work.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

The opening does not have to face up for the bees to exit. It should be checked after a day and the rest of the bees could be tapped out then remove the cage.


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Mamfre, shake um in and roll


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I've got bees from 3 different places and used this method. If the package is too tall (mine weren't), just put an empty super on. I put one on anyway because I put a boardman type feeder on top of frames so they can feed without being robbed. You take the package out the next day. If there are any bees still in it, just sit it in front of the hive and they will go into the hive. 
It's easy and no stress on me or the bees.


----------



## David from NJ USA (12 mo ago)

manfre said:


> What are the box dimensions of a package? I'm curious if it is possible to install the package in to a medium box using the method that doesn't involve shaking the bees out.


I have a new observation hive, and I'm using the 'migration method' that doesn't involve shaking them out. I put the queen box in the hive and attach the package to the bottom of the hive to let them "follow the queen."


----------

